# SIMATIC Lizenzen, Berufsschule und Softwareklau!?! Ganz vorne mit dabei…



## Andreas (29 März 2012)

Habe heute ein Notebook von einem Auszubildenden in die Hand bekommen. Die wurden tatsächlich von Ihrem Berufsschullehrer gezwungen sich eine Virtuelle Maschine von einem USB Stick des Lehrers zu kopieren. (fertige Installation mit Step7 V5.4, ALM, Wincc Flexible 2008 incl. Einer Menge Lizenzen) Den Azubis die sich weigerten wurde mit einer sehr Negativen Note gedroht da Sie aufgrund fehlender Software nicht an Projektarbeiten teilnehmen können…
Auf Nachfrage haben die restlichen Azubis (unterschiedliche Lehrjahre) diese Vorfälle bestätigt.
Was zum Henker geht denn da ab? Die Lehrer drücken den Auszubildenden Zeug in die Hand mit dem Sie selber nicht umgehen können! (Die Lerninhalte werden entweder nicht oder falsch vermittelt) Und wir müssen hinterher im Betrieb alles nochmal machen.
Vom Beamer in der Schule abschreiben verstehe Ich nicht wirklich als Unterricht.
Jetzt bin Ich mal auf eure Antworten gespannt! Wie würdet Ihr reagieren?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Matze001 (29 März 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach muss die Schule genug Rechner für die Ausbildung bereit stellen!
Dann solche Software verbreiten ist schonmal nix, vor allem wird's noch EKB oder co sein.

Jemandem mit schlechten Noten zu drohen ist ein Unding. Was ist deine Position bei euch im Betrieb?
Ich würd der BBS mal richtig Feuer machen, und mal schaun wie die reagieren.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Andreas (29 März 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> vor allem wird's noch EKB oder co sein.


Muss nicht unbedingt so sein…
 Die haben auch Techniker Klassen im Bereich Energie und Automatisierungstechnik am Standort.
 Von dort stammt der Kram „angeblich“

Ich bin bei uns im Betrieb für den Bereich Steuerungs-, und Automatisierungstechnik zuständig (Projektierung). Die Azubis Durchlaufen den Bereich zur selben Zeit wie die Step7 Projektierung in der BS beginnt und nochmal zum Ende der Ausbildung wenn es an das Abschluss Projekt geht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Matze001 (29 März 2012)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle zum Ober-Ausbilder gehen, ihm die Sache schildern, und der soll mal bei der Berufsschule ein wenig Druck machen. Das die Stifte ihre Laptops mitbringen müssen, ist ein Unding... 

Das mit der VM und Raubkopie... vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger angehen... aber gut ist es sicher nicht...
Zumindest würde ich als Betrieb verweigern das die Firmengeräte genutzt werden, und die BBS auffordern das dies nicht zu lasten der Ausbildung fallen darf.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mogel (29 März 2012)

Moin,



Andreas schrieb:


> Die wurden tatsächlich von Ihrem Berufsschullehrer gezwungen sich eine Virtuelle Maschine von einem USB Stick des Lehrers zu kopieren


Laptop der Firma oder ein Privater. In letzterem Fall dürfte das als Eingriff in die Privatsphäre gelten. Ansonsten siehe unten.



Andreas schrieb:


> fertige Installation mit Step7 V5.4, ALM, Wincc Flexible 2008 incl. Einer Menge Lizenzen


Stellt sich die Frage ob es extra entsprechende Lizenzen von Siemens für Ausbildung gibt UND ob die Schule solche besitzt.



> Den Azubis die sich weigerten wurde mit einer sehr Negativen Note gedroht da Sie aufgrund fehlender Software nicht an Projektarbeiten teilnehmen können…


Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das die Lizenzen illegal sind (Keygenerator), dann kann das erzwungene Kopieren der Illegalen Software durchaus als Aufforderung zur Strafttat gesehen werden.



> Auf Nachfrage haben die restlichen Azubis (unterschiedliche Lehrjahre) diese Vorfälle bestätigt.


*mist* - Zeugen gibt es auch noch



> Die Lerninhalte werden entweder nicht oder falsch vermittelt


Ist doch nicht neu?! Ein Direktor sagte mir mal das vom Amt kommt was unterrichtet werden muss. Wenn der Anruf kommt das morgen ein Papageidresseur kommt, dann wird ein Lehrer "geopfert" der bis morgen die Lehrpläne durch hat und Unterricht dafür macht.



> Wie würdet Ihr reagieren?


Als Systemadministrator würde ich mich fragen wieso die Jungs da eigene Software installieren konnten. Falls wie oben angedeutet es keine legalen Lizenzen sind, dann würde ich den Kisten nicht mehr vertrauen. Keygeneratoren haben meistens weitere neckische Software dabei. Quasi neu installieren. In wiefern man den Aufwand dafür der Schule in Rechnung stellen kann - keine Ahnung. Weil, (a) sie konnten selber installieren -> schlechtes Systemmanagement (eigener Fehler), oder (b) sie konten nichts installieren (Kisten wären sauber) -> dann haben sie eine schlechte Note.

hand, mogel


----------



## Andreas (29 März 2012)

Sie wurden übrigens auch dazu aufgefordert für die Projektarbeit eine Step7 300 und ein Bedienteil mit in die Schule zu nehmen (sollte dann natürlich mit dem Ausbilder abgesprochen werden)…
Generell nutzen die Ihre Privaten Notebooks dafür! (kann doch nicht normal sein)
Es gibt Ausbildungslizenzen! Habe Ich diese Woche beim netten Vertriebler angefragt… Nicht zu fassen was für Rabatte es darauf gibt. Solltet Ihr aus Spaß mal anfragen.
Der Zustand ist einfach nur zum Kotzen!

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Matze001 (29 März 2012)

Also private Laptops: Da hast du dann leider nichts in der Hand... aber was macht ein Azubi der sich kein Laptop leisten kann? Ne 6 bekommen? Das kann nicht angehen! 

Ich würde mich als Schüler weigern mein privates Laptop zu nutzen, aber die müssen es selbst wissen.
Die Schulungslizenzen kenne ich, es gibt ja sogar Schülerlizenzen mit 1Jahr Laufzeit ... die Verschenkt Siemens
an Schulen soweit ich weis...

Was für eine Schule ist denn das? Keine PCs, keine SPS.... was bilden die aus? Friseure?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Andreas (29 März 2012)

Ja, die Bilden auch Frisöre aus!
(kein Scheiss!)


----------



## Matze001 (29 März 2012)

Solang es nicht die selben Lehrer sind...

Aber ich kenn das von ner BBS ... da gibt's halt tausende Fachbereiche... aber das der SPS Bereich SO runtergekommen ist... geht mal gar nicht. Ich war auch an einer BBS die wenig Geld hatte. Dennoch hatten wir für jeden Schüler einen PC, und für Gruppen zu 2-3 Schüler eine SPS. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MasterOhh (30 März 2012)

Also ich finde das schon sehr merkwürdig. Meiner Erfahrung nach bekommen Hochschulen die Lizenzen von Big S geradezu hinterher geworfen damit die Studenten auf gar keinen Fall mit Steuerungen anderer Hersteller in Berührung kommen.....   
Das wird doch bei Berufsschulen nicht ander sein, oder? 
Natürlich gelten diese Lizenzen dann nur für die Rechner vor Ort und nicht für private Laptops.


----------



## Rudi (30 März 2012)

Viel wichtiger ist doch das die Lehrlinge eine ordentliche Ausbildung bekommen.
Ich hoffe das hier nicht private Differenzen ausgetragen werden.


----------



## Deltal (30 März 2012)

Sind die Laptops als Lehrmittel vorgeschrieben? Die Schule kann sagen, dass jeder Schüler einen Lappi braucht, genau wie Bücher oder Taschenrechner.
Das mit der VM ist natürlich schon etwas übertrieben, vor allem weil damit ja die Lizenz dupliziert wird, was auch bei Schülerlizenzen imho verboten ist. (Dazu kommt auch noch die WinXP Lizenz)

Da sollte echt mal mit dem Fachbereichsleiter angesprochen werden. Selbst wenn die Schule nur S5 o.Ä. Lernmaterial besitzt, ist das zwar schlecht für den Azubi, aber besser als wenn er illegale Software nutzt.

Das der Betrieb die Hardware für ein Projekt stellt ist jedoch nix neues?


----------



## Andreas (30 März 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist doch das die Lehrlinge eine ordentliche Ausbildung bekommen.
> Ich hoffe das hier nicht private Differenzen ausgetragen werden.


Inwiefern? Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Privaten Probleme die Ich auf diesem Wege austragen könnte 

@Deltal
Die Azubis sind gerade in der Schule. Am Montag werde ich mal nachfragen was es mit der "Private Notebooks" sache auf sich hat.
Zu meiner Zeit gab es das nicht. Wir haben die Rechnerräume der Schule genutzt... Das die für Ihre Rechner günstig oder gar kostenlos an die
Software und die Lizenzen drankommt weiß ich ja nun.

Am Montag werde Ich nochmal mit den Ausbildern sprechen.


----------



## -ASDF- (30 März 2012)

Also ich bin gerade Azubi und wir bekommen in der Berufsschule alles gestellt (CPU, PG, Testanlagen etc...)
Da ich in der Firma schon am Sps programmieren bin kann ich den Unterricht gut beurteilen und muss sagen dass man zwar die basics gut mitbekommt aber auch leider nicht mehr. Der Unterricht muss eben für ein weites Spektrum Schüler aufgebaut sein...
Achja die Berufsschule wird bei uns von u.a. Siemens "gesponsort".
Will man Step-7 privat nutzen kann man bei der Schule eine 1-Jahreslizenz für ~18€ kaufen.
(Welche man leider mit einem Trick auch länger benutzen kann)
Ich bin eigt. sehr zufrieden mit der Ausbildung (auser dem Gehalt natürlich  )


----------



## Markus (30 März 2012)

1. glaube ich nicht dass das wirklich so ist wie es hier dramatisiert wird. - es gibt immer 2 sichtweisen.

2. geilt sich kein mensch so über "illegale lizenezen" in diesem fall auf wie ihr - ich vermute der lizenezpapst von siemens lacht darüber wenn er dieses geheule hier liest... ich finds süß wie euch das beschäftigt...

3. hat vermutlich ein engaierter berufschullehrer versucht mehr aus seinen begrenzten mitteln zu machen - dafür wird er hier von leute gerichtet und virtuell mit füßen getreten die keine ahung von den wirklichen umständen haben...

4. dass die schüler "gezwungen" werden ihre privaten laptops zu nutzen gleube ich nicht. aber wenn jeder einen hat - wovon man heutzutage ausgehen kann, finde ich es legitim wenn der lehrer darum bittet.
die alternative wäre sps-untericht mit papier und bleistift, weil die schule halt nicht genug mittel hat...
abgesehen davon darf man von einem schüler erwarten etwas zu SEINER ausbildung beizutragen!

5. deine berichterstattung über schlechte noten auf RTL2 niveau ist unglaubwürdig, erwartungsgemäß wurde das im laufe des threads auf BILD niveau gesenkt und man redet von der note "6"...
speziell die kleineren und somit ärmern berufschlulen kämpfen ums überleben. die sind auf schülerzahlen angewiesen, sonst werden die dicht gemacht.
die lassen sicher keinen durchfallen wenn es irgendwie geht...
somit liegt es ihnen völlig fern schüler mit schlechten noten zu bestrafen die nicht dazu bereit sind ihre laptops mit in die schule zu bringen!

vielleicht wäre es angemessener gewesen erst mal den beruschullehrer anzusprechen und die hintergründe zu erfragen anstatt hier gleich ein fass aufzumachen und den ruf der beruschulen durch den dreck zu ziehen!


----------



## MSB (30 März 2012)

Tja also meine "Meinung" nicht zuletzt aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen als Berufsschüler seinerzeit:

Als Berufsschüler wären mir geklaute/illegale oder wie auch immer erworbene Lizenzen vollkommen egal gewesen,
solange man nur die Software erhält, um sich damit mal fernab des Berufsschulalltages zu beschäftigen.
So wie heute eigentlich jeder Schüler mit einem Smartphone durch die gegend rennt, so kann man auch
beim überwiegenden Teil der Leute davon ausgehen, das Sie einen Laptop rumstehen haben,
wir, und vor allem die Schüler heutzutage, leben ja nicht mehr in der technischen Steinzeit.

Das der Unterricht in der Berufsschule speziell im doch eher speziellen Feld "SPS" ist,
dürfte jeden einfach aufgrund des Backgrounds eines "typischen" Lehramts-Berufsschullehrer einleuchten.
Der kennt die Sachen in der Regel ja selbst nur autodidaktisch oder von irgendwelchen Lehrgängen,
hat damit aber auch noch nie wirklich praktisch gearbeitet, also was will man erwarten.
Die andere Seite ist die, wenn man mal hier im Forum anschaut, wie trefflich man sich über
formale Themen der Programmiererei "streitet", dann in der Praxis schaut wie viele Programmierstile man
in einen durchschnittlichen 08/15 Industriebetrieb in Programmen vorfindet, was bitte will man den Schülern
im Rahmen von ein paar Wochen, wo das Thema "SPS" auf dem Lehrplan steht schon groß beibringen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Andreas (31 März 2012)

RTL2 / Bild niveau?! Danke!  Ich wollt einfach nur mal eure Meinung dazu wissen.
Ich bin nicht der Ausbilder, der muss mit der BBS quatschen.

Finds einfach generell nicht den richtigen weg den Schülern zu vermitteln das Softwareklauf in ordnung ist. Und über den engagierten Einsatz der Möglichkeiten die Sich der Lehrer damit geschaffen hat könnte man sich durchaus streiten. 

@Markus
hast ja recht... wie vorher schon geschrieben werde ich am Montag mit den Ausbildern reden das Die zum einen mal den Zustand in der Schule ansprechen sollten und mal etwas mehr auf die erfüllung der Lernziele
hinarbeiten sollten...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Matze001 (31 März 2012)

Also irgendwie finde ich das interessant...

Wenn sich die Leute engagieren und etwas lernen wollen, dann geben sie auch die erwähnten ca. 18€ für die 1 Jahreslizenz aus (ich habe damals 10€ gezahlt), sie sind als NICHT darauf angewiesen, eine illegale Lizenz zu benutzen.

Die Siemens Leute kann es egal sein, wegen mir... trotzdem wär dies eine Sache die vor dem Gesetz falsch ist.
Und das eine Lehrbeauftragte Person seinen Schützlingen einen solchen Weg als richtig und normal aufzeigt, das halte
ich für bedenklich! Wer so etwas aus seiner eigenen Initiative heraus tut, wegen mir... aber wenn mir so etwas vorgesetzt wird, ist es nochmal eine andere Nummer! 

Es gab vor einiger Zeit mal den Fall wo ein Lehrer den Unterricht "interessanter" gestalten wollte, und mit den Kindern kleine Sprengsätze gebaut hat. Ist die gleiche Geschichte... wenn es jeder für sich tut - scheiss drauf, soll er doch machen.
Wenn er dazu angeleitet wird, das doch nix dabei ist, und man es bedenkenlos tun kann... ist das recht zwiespältig zu betrachten. 

Außerdem heißt es doch immer das Bildung das wichtigste ist. Dann muss unsere Frau Merkel halt nicht den Griechen unter die Arme greifen, sondern der Bildung. Wenn Frau Merkel diese Summe in das Bildungssystem gesteckt hätte, was meint ihr wäre dabei heraus gekommen? Dann gäbe es all diese Diskussionen gar nicht. 

Schlussendlich muss ich dazu sagen: Ja es ist wichtig das die Jungs und Mädels was gescheites lernen. 
Wenn aber nur solche Mittel dafür zur Verfügung stehen ist es schade, und ich finde es gut das jemand
etwas dazu sagt, und ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit erregt. Denn wenn niemand etwas sagt, ändert sich
auch nichts! Mit Bild-Niveau hat das ganze hier erst zu tun bekommen, als es darum ging wie super
das doch alles ist, und mal wieder nichts dabei ist... Klar ist das eingangs erwähnte Thema Alltag an
Berufsschulen, und dadurch das es immer so ist, heißt es gleich das es gut ist und immer so bleiben kann?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus (31 März 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Denn wenn niemand etwas sagt, ändert sich
> auch nichts! Mit Bild-Niveau hat das ganze hier erst zu tun bekommen, als es darum ging wie super
> das doch alles ist, und mal wieder nichts dabei ist... Klar ist das eingangs erwähnte Thema Alltag an
> Berufsschulen, und dadurch das es immer so ist, heißt es gleich das es gut ist und immer so bleiben kann?
> ...



ich denke halt das es nicht rictig ist deswegen auf diesem lehrer rumzuhacken...


----------



## bike (31 März 2012)

Da hat Markus recht.
Kollegen von mir sind aus der Industrie in die Bildung gewechselt und machen dort einen super Job.
Hier wird der Eindruck vermittelt, dass in der beruflichen Bildung es nur schlecht und illegal zugeht.
In unserem Umkreis gibt es keine Berufsschule, in der es Pflicht ist, dass die Auszubildenden eigene Rechner mitbringen müssen.
Wenn dem so ist, wie es der TE geschrieben hat, dann ist das ein Einzelfall und ist einfach ungut.

Wie soll denn die Ausbildung standardisiert werden, wenn jeder Betrieb oder Programmierer seine eigene Suppe kocht und dann dies als allein Heilsbringende bezeichnet?
Was und wie sollen die Lehrer unterrichten?


bike


----------



## Matze001 (31 März 2012)

Okay jetzt lesen wir alle noch einmal den Beitrag.
Ich habe dort kein Posting gefunden, welches den Lehrer direkt angreift.

Das ein Lehrer auf solche Mittel zurückgreifen muss, um überhaupt Unterricht machen zu müssen ist schade.
Das Feuer in dem Beitrag ging IMMER gegen die BBS, denn die versäumt dafür zu sorgen das alles in Ordnung ist.
(Die Hintergründe sind ja nicht bekannt, ob das Geld fehlt, das Interesse, was auch immer)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Boxy (31 März 2012)

Also bevor man hier alles auf ein tiefes Niveau herunter zieht, sollte man evtl. erst einmal mit dem Ausbilder bzw. dem Ausbildungsleiter ein Gespräch führen und die wahren Gegebenheiten erörtern.
Mag ja sein, das der Auszubildende (und nicht mehr Stift  ) dies auch etwas verfälscht darstellt!

Wir haben zwar Lehrmittelfreiheit, aber selbst zu meiner Zeit vor ca. 25 Jahren war es so, das ich lieber meine eigenen Hilfsmittel genutzt habe als die der Schule.
Ich wusste da was ich hatte  Bzgl. Steuerungen mitbringen und Co., wir haben ein duales System und oft arbeitet ja die FIrmen und die Schule zusammen. 
Gerade durch den Aspekt, das man somit ja aktuelle HW anwenden und vermitteln kann ...


----------



## Deltal (31 März 2012)

Die Schüler sollen eine gute Ausbildung bekommen und nicht aus Budgetmangel mit 20 Jahre alten Steuerungen und Rechnern arbeiten müssen. Aber der Weg einfach Software illegal zu kopieren und unkontrolliert weiterzureichen ist der falsche Weg. Es gibt alternative Wege den Azubis eine gute Ausbildung im Bereich SPS zu vermitteln. z.B. die angesprochenen Schülerlizenzen oder Codesys. Einige Mechatroniker haben mir mal erzählt, dass sie ein Großteil der Ausbildung mit Trysim gemacht haben.


----------



## bike (31 März 2012)

Deltal schrieb:


> Die Schüler sollen eine gute Ausbildung bekommen und nicht aus Budgetmangel mit 20 Jahre alten Steuerungen und Rechnern arbeiten müssen.



Kommt die Qualität des Unterrichts nur von der aktuellen Software?
Wenn jemand programmieren kann, dann ist das Werkzeug eher unerheblich.
Und eine Programmierumgebung ist nur ein Werkzeug.


bike


----------



## Cassandra (1 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Kommt die Qualität des Unterrichts nur von der aktuellen Software?
> Wenn jemand programmieren kann, dann ist das Werkzeug eher unerheblich.
> Und eine Programmierumgebung ist nur ein Werkzeug.
> bike


Hallo Bike,

da muss ich dir recht geben,  die Qualität des Unterrichts hat nichts mit der Aktualität der Software zu tun.
Bestimmt gibt es noch Lehrer, die absolut hochwertige S5- Kurse halten!

Viellicht ist das Werkzeug aber nicht ganz unerheblich. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an einen Australischen Road- Train -Fahrer. Auch wen der Fahrer eine absolute Koryphäe in seinem Job ist, wenn du ihm seinen Zug wegnimmst und stattdessen einen Handkarren gibst, sinkt seine Transportleistung doch beträchtlich... 

LG Cassandra


----------



## bike (1 April 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Bike,
> 
> da muss ich dir recht geben,  die Qualität des Unterrichts hat nichts mit der Aktualität der Software zu tun.
> Bestimmt gibt es noch Lehrer, die absolut hochwertige S5- Kurse halten!
> ...



....aber er kann die Aufgabe erfüllen. ;-)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das Werkzeug völlig unerheblich ist für die Produktivität.
Doch zum Lernen der Grundlagen ist eigentlich egal ob die Umgebung B&R, Fanuc, Omron oder CodeSys heißt*. 


bike

*erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und ist keine Be- oder Wertung


----------



## Andreas (1 April 2012)

Nur um das mal klarzustellen:
Ich hatte keinesfalls vor einen Lehrer anzugreifen! Jeder der das in den Falschen Hals bekommen hat soll sich bitte nochmal #1 durchlesen!

Die Problematik wurde von Azubis aus unterschiedlichen Lehrjahren und zweier Firmen geschildert. Die Kosten für evtl anfallende Lizenzgebühren können hier keine Diskussionsgrundlage sein! Die Schüler bekommen die Lizenz für 25€, ein Angebot für Schulen und Ausbildungsbetrieb liegt mir mittlerweile ebenfalls vor! (Die kosten sind nicht der Rede wert)

Also bitte nicht vergessen... Ich wollte hier niemanden persönlich angreifen! Ich wollte wissen ob euch schonmal ähnliche Probleme über den Weg gelaufen sind...
Wie schon geschrieben werde ich versuchen das am Montag mit den Ausbildern zu klären.

Gruß
Andreas

Danke für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## zotos (2 April 2012)

Die Ausstattung im gewerblich technischen Bereich von Berufsschulen hängt mit unter von den Betrieben ab die ihre Schüler dahin schicken.

Anstatt anzuprangern sollte man vielleicht mal über eine kleine Sachmittelspende nachdenken. Wir brauchen gut ausgebildete Fachkräfte. Das mit der VM würde ich mal nicht überbewerten.

Zugegebenermaßen zweifle ich ein wenig an der Schilderung des Azubis mit der Androhung schlechter Noten und dem Zwang.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (2 April 2012)

In meiner Berufsschulzeit mussten wir mit der A020 von AEG üben, weil die halt billig zu kriegen waren. Eine Gruppe von 4-5 Schülern hat sich einen Computer geteilt.
Für das was man in der kurzen Zeit an der BS damit macht, hat das völlig ausgereicht.
Ein bißchen UND/ODER kann man mit jeder Steuerung üben.
Über das Verhalten des Lehrers und was er wie gesagt hat, kann man ja höchstens spekulieren. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die knappen Mittel der Schulen sich in den letzten 20 Jahren kaum verbessert haben dürften. Also darf man wohl froh sein, wenn entsprechende Möglichkeiten geboten sind.
Bei dieser Diskussion sollte auch nicht vergessen werden, dass ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil der Ausbildung im Betrieb stattfindet. Da findet sich bestimmt die Gelegenheit, Step7 an den Azubi heranzuführen.


----------



## Andreas (3 April 2012)

Moin,

Die Schilderungen kamen von mehreren Azubis (unabhängig voneinander aus verschiedenen Lehrjahren).
Wir werden uns jetzt Betriebsintern um die Ausstattung unserer Azubis mit Software kümmern.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## GLT (6 April 2012)

Das der Lehrer eine betriebsfertige VM reicht hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass ALLE Schüler auch die gleichen Arbeitsbedingungen haben und nicht dem einen Tool x fehlt, dem anderen Tool y - das finde zumindest ich gut.

Wenn man die VM auch zuhause zum üben, lernen usw. zur Verfügung hat, ist es dem Lehrling sicherlich auch kein Nachteil.

Lizenzgeschichten kann u. will ich hier nicht aufgrund fehlendem Aktualwissen beurteilen.


----------

